# ياسيدااااااات لايفوتكم عشبة عبائة السيدة وااااااااااااو ادخلو ادخلو



## تاجرة ناجحة (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم سيداتي الجميلات :clapinghand: كل زوجة رائعة تبحث عن السعادة والراحة الزوجية مع ابو العيال :sm289: :sm289: اقولها تفضلي وتعرفي على هذا المنتج العجييييييييييب خياااااااااال :sm3: عشبةعبائة السيدة الي تكلم عنها الدكتور جابر القحطاني ووصفها ترجع الثيب بكر وصلللللللللت عندي:wavetowel3: :wavetowel3:عبائة السيده خاصه للتضييق والدكتور جابر القحطاني قال انها ترد الثيب بكر وتستخدم للتنحيف وشد الجسم وشي نفس العشبه بس تستخدم للتسمين ديرو بالكم خواتي لا يغشونكم وتاخذون العشبه الي ما تنفع عبائة السيده للتضييق وشد الجسم والتنحيف تلقونها عند تاجرة ناجحة



كثير منكم تابع حلقة الدكتور جابر القحطاني عن عشبة عباءة السيدة وهو قال انها تضيق وترجعك بكر في 20 يوم 
فقط وانا راح اضيف لكم معلومة مهمة انها تشد 
الجسم وما تستخدم اكثر من 20 يوم نهائيا 
لازم تحسبي وتعدي الأيام 
طريقتها 
ملعقة اكل من العشبة تضعيها في كوب ماء وتضيفي عليها ماء حار جدا مغلي وتترك 10 دقائق 
وصفيها واشربيها انا تركتها ربع ساعة مرتين في اليوم الصباح والمساء لمدة 20 يوم ضروري طعمها مثل
النعناع ما يفرق قبل الاكل او بعد الأكل المهم 
مرتين صباحا ومساء لمة 20 يوم وانا 
سألت واتاكدة من كذا خبير أعشاب 
واكدوا علية ملعقة اكل بس مو 
مليانه مرره الا تبي 
العشبة ممكن 
اوفرها لها
اقتباس:
سؤالي...ماهي عشبة عبائة السيدة وهل تستعمل كشاهي اعشاب في الايام الاخيرة من الدورة وما فوائدها 

الجواب : 
عشبة عباءة السيدة تضيق المهبل وتستعمل بأخذ ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوقها ووضعها على ملئ كوب ماء مغلي وتترك لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم تصفى وتشرب بمعدل 3كرتين يومياً . وهي تستخدم في أي وقت 
اقتباس:
هلا اختي مفاز شلون طريقة الإستعمال 
​
 
عزيزاتي لي فترة مادخلت المنتدى واليوم قريت انكم مانتو عارفين بالضبط استخدام هذة العشبة فحبيت افيدكم
لأني والله على مااقول شهيد شاهدت الحلقة 
للدكتور جابر ومعي ورقة وقلم وسجلت 
فهو يقول انها عشبة غريبة ترد المرأة
بكر اما طريقة الاستخدام :
ملعقة صغيرة على ملؤ كوب ماء مغلي لمدة 
عشر دقائق ثم تشرب كوب مساء وكوب
صباحاً لمدة 20 يوم ودعواتكم ​
 
تجارب السيدات
 اللي استعملوها​اقتباس:
عطاء
مرحبا اختي شخبارش




اني عطاء اللي ساكنه في سترة بغيت اشتري منش كيلو عباءة السيده كل نص كيلو بروحه لان اشتريت ليي والىاختي ووواجد استفدنا واختي قالت حق صديقاتها فقالو يبغون



فإذا تقدرين توصيلينه ليلة الجمعه جزاش الله خير​


اقتباس:
مراحب على الجميع 00
انا سمعت عنها ودورتها مكل مكان وماحصلتها البعض يقولون صعب انكم تلاقونها بس مفيده واااااااااااااااااااايد

اقتباس:
والله انها رهيبه انا مجربتها في النفاس و مجربتها بعده صراحه انها حاجه روعه 


اقتباس:
المرضع و الحامل ما تستخدمها وانا عن تجربه والله اني حسيت بالفرق بس يفضل ان ما يكون فيه جماع اثناء استخدامها عشان تبان النتيجه استخدمتها بنفاسي قبل ست شهور ورجعت احسن من قبل ولادتي راح تحسين بفرق واضح 
​اقتباس:
انا أخذتهه في اليوم الاخيرمن الدوره لمدة 20 يوم بعد الغدا بربع ساعه وبعد العشاء بربع ساعه بس صج استفدت​اللي استعملوهه​اقتباس:
عطاء
مرحبا اختي شخبارش



اني عطاء اللي ساكنه في سترة بغيت اشتري منش كيلو عباءة السيده كل نص كيلو بروحه لان اشتريت ليي والىاختي ووواجد استفدنا واختي قالت حق صديقاتها فقالو يبغون



فإذا تقدرين توصيلينه ليلة الجمعه جزاش الله خير​


 
اقتباس:
مراحب على الجميع 00
انا سمعت عنها ودورتها مكل مكان وماحصلتها البعض يقولون صعب انكم تلاقونها بس مفيده واااااااااااااااااااايد

اقتباس:
والله انها رهيبه انا مجربتها في النفاس و مجربتها بعده صراحه انها حاجه روعه 
​
 
اقتباس:
المرضع و الحامل ما تستخدمها وانا عن تجربه والله اني حسيت بالفرق بس يفضل ان ما يكون فيه جماع اثناء استخدامها عشان تبان النتيجه استخدمتها بنفاسي قبل ست شهور ورجعت احسن من قبل ولادتي راح تحسين بفرق واضح 
​اقتباس:
انا أخذتهه في اليوم الاخيرمن الدوره لمدة 20 يوم بعد الغدا بربع ساعه وبعد العشاء بربع ساعه بس صج استفدت​
:yes: والحين الي تبي العشبة تخبرني ونا بوفرها لها باي كمية وفالكم طيب :yes:


----------



## الذليله لربها (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: ياسيدااااااات لايفوتكم عشبة عبائة السيدة وااااااااااااو ادخلو ادخلو*

انا ابغا منها كيف توصلني
ويعطيكي ا لعافيه


----------

